# Lost Number Plate



## sunny505 (3 Dec 2009)

Hi, we just noticed today that my partner's rear number plate is missing - don't know if someone took it or it just fell off. Just wondering what should be done? I'm immediately thinking if someone took it and used it for something. Or he gets fines in the post cos someone is using it!! And where do you go to get a new number plate?


----------



## adrie1 (3 Dec 2009)

Report it to the Gardaí as it could have been stolen and used in a crime/for toll purposes. Once it's reported stolen you can go to any motor factors and order new plates, bring your vlc and ID.


----------



## mathepac (3 Dec 2009)

I've lost plates and never reported them missing and I've bought replacements in motor factors and I've never had to produce anything except payment.


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Dec 2009)

We had both number plates stolen last year ,( car was out of action ) and they were put onto another car and used to buy petrol at a local  service station .

The first we knew of it , was a knock on the door from the Gardai .

Report it immediately


----------



## Bluebells (4 Dec 2009)

I have to laugh when I hear the Gardai giving out numbers of cars when trying to track perpetrators of crime.

Anyone can go into any motor factors anywhere and buy a set of plates with any number they want on them. One is not obliged to bring proof of identity, or ownership of the car, or even have the car with you.

The shop is not obliged to ask for any of the above, or to keep records of who purchased what.

Number plates can be stuck on with a special adhesive tape in seconds. 

It is far too easy to get new plates.


----------



## packard (4 Dec 2009)

It's the new thing that's going on now with crooks, my parents was taken a few days ago and they have reported it. Best get it reported. Shocking that you cant have anything in this world that can be left alone without sum eejit trying to take it on you


----------



## AMatt (4 Dec 2009)

sunny505 said:


> And where do you go to get a new number plate?



I've used http://www.numberplates.ie/ and they're handy if you prefer delivery to your home.

Motor factors are another option as already suggested.


----------



## sunny505 (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks a million for all the replies.


----------



## Guest125 (7 Dec 2009)

I've noticed a few number plates floating around in the floods.It could be something as simple as that.


----------



## declanja (7 Dec 2009)

I lost my front plate in the floods and saw many other cars without them too. Not sure how you could lose the back on the a flood however.


----------

